# Pre-Seasoning for a SV



## nutt (Jan 12, 2020)

So what are the do’s / don‘t with seasoning protein in vac bag prior to freezing?
I understand using a marinade would have the possibility of changing the taste. As well as using things with acid or garlic or anything strong like that.

I’m just wanting to preseason my steaks so that they can go straight from the freezer into the SV...if that is what they are destined for :-) 
Would just make things smoother ya know.

Thanks again for the education folks!!


----------



## clifish (Jan 12, 2020)

I am also awaiting some replies.    I can tell you so far I have mostly smoked some of my meat (tri-tip, bottom round, Picanha) to 110 deg.  Vac pac/froze,  then SV to 132 and reverse seared and was awesome.  I would also love to know the "boundary" of seasoning before SV as well?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2020)

In my years of freezing preseasoned/marinated meat in vacusealed bags for later use in the sv I’ve come across zero don’ts.

I’ve done chicken, venison, pork, steak, and even salmon. everything from dry rubs, to marinades to simple salt and pepper with a few pats of butter on some nice ribeyes. I’ve yet to have any issues with changed texture due to something I’ve froze themeat in.

it’s a great way to preplan your meals. I’ll get a whole prime ribs from the market cut into 1 1/4”steaks and season them all at once and vacuseal for the next few months. Or 10 pounds of chicken breast and seal them all in different seasonings and marinades before freezing.

your options are wide open. live and learn.
Good luck!

scott


----------



## nutt (Jan 12, 2020)

Scott that was what I was hoping forsome steak’s and chicken’s ta boot!!!

hmmm....butter too good idea:-)

thanks!


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2020)

nutt said:


> Scott that was what I was hoping forsome steak’s and chicken’s ta boot!!!
> 
> hmmm....butter too good idea:-)
> 
> thanks!



I agree with everything Scott said.

I stopped using butter in the bag, I haven’t noticed a change in flavor and it’s one less thing to worry about adding to the bag. As for steaks, you’re much better off searing and basting with butter in a cast iron pan post SV.

There’s actually been a train of thought that using butter pulls out some of the fat soluble molecules out of the meat. Basically the meat flavor infuses with the butter and you won’t get the extra flavor if you don’t use the liquid in the bag.

There’s a lot of debate and tests on it online. The Sous Vide everything guys and Serious Eats are some good sources for SV related cooking.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 13, 2020)

salt pulls moisture and the only thing I wonder is how much will get pulled out , salt stops and slows down freezing , I think I wont add any salt or marinades with salt, I know wine wont work as it wont freeze well, tried that on some dove breasts 1 time. Still trying to find a good cooking method using it that my wife likes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2020)

I just freeze the meat without seasoning, then if you put the bag under running water for a few seconds, then cut the top off, the bag will release from the meat & you can add the seasonings then. Then just reseal the top & into the SV. I just add an extra hour to the time if it's frozen.
Al


----------



## nutt (Jan 13, 2020)

Very interesting!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2020)

I just vac'd up some eye round seasoned with Canadian steak seasoning . Into the freezer to pull and drop in the SV at a later date . Works great . Never had bad effects doing it like that .


----------



## Braz (Jan 13, 2020)

I do what Al does. Just leave enough material to be able to cut off the top and re-seal the bag.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2020)

The thing that works best for me is what I do with Beef:
Since I can't put any liquid in, because my Vac Sealer will suck it up, I put "Dry Marinade" in the form of "Beefy Onion" Soup Mix (Below).
This way it's Dry when I put it in, so it won't affect my Vac Sealer, but then when it thaws, it mixes with the juices that form in the bag from the Beef itself. Works Great---Got the idea from 

 chopsaw
.

Then when it thaws, it's ready to throw right in my SV, or I can put it in while it's still frozen.

Bear

You can see the Onion Soup Mix Powder spread out on the surface of the Chucky, inside the bag below.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 13, 2020)

Great thread!  I have been pondering this since I got my SV.  I am very excited to get some preplaned items in the freezer!  The wife and I both work full time and she travels a bunch leaving me with he dogs and a freezer full of options!  I really like the idea of pulling something out that is seasoned and ready for the SV, so I can work the dogs and the house while its cooking.

thanks guys - I just love this place.


----------



## nutt (Jan 18, 2020)

I was going to do the extra at the top and re-seal thing but my vac-er lives in the box in garage so going and unboxing just to reseal before cook and do dinner is a pain. But big picture is still it’s nothing I guess given the quality level of food consumed, energy output = dollar for dollar? Did I say that right? I’m cheap??? And I want a good meal ‘ta boot.

I can’t wait to try that trick bearcarver, the onion soup sounds great!

And tonight I remembered this past year I tried to put my toe into the dry aging arena but my fridge did not “pass my tech inspection”. So ultimately after fiddling with it for days was not going to trust $$$ chunk of meat in it, even with the stuff I bought to monitor it, so out on the curb it went.
Need to start looking for another one to mod so I can get a chunk of meat going soon!!

SUMMER IS COMING!!!

wait am I still early?!?!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm with Scott and Chopsaw on this one I started seasoning before freezing and have found no ill effects from it so far usually use garlic salt and pepper but have added lots of things. I'm going to have to try Chopsaw and Bear's onion soup mix that's one I haven't tried before


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 19, 2020)

For chicken I use Kraft zesty Italian salad dressing before vacuum sealing. For dry seasoning i use Lowery's seasoning salt. Just my 2 cents


----------

